# تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء



## hero_o_2006 (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة وبركاته 


يوجد في الهواء الجوي الكثير من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية فكيف نستطيع أن نحوله إلى كهرباء نستفيد منه ولكم جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالملفات ودوائر الرنين اللتى تكون من مكثف وملف 

وابسط الطرق قم بشد سلك عارى بين منزلين مسافة 100 متر وثبته على صارى خشب وخذ احد طرفية اوصله بجهز قياس ثن بالارض المبلله بالماء ستج ان هناك تيار كهربي يمر 

اسال فى قسم الكهرباء ن باقي التفاصيل وستجد الافادة بياذن الله تعالى


----------



## hero_o_2006 (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا مبتدئ لينوكس على الإفادة
بس ياريت تكون حاجة بشكل أبسط من كده .


شكرا


----------



## zeid25 (13 فبراير 2009)

صحيح انه يوجد في الهواء الكثير من الموجات الكهرامغناطيسية وصحيح أنه
يمكن التقاط بعض الطاقة منها وذلك بطرق مختلفة وقد قدم احد الإخوة شرح مبسط عن ذلك
ولكن لمعلوماتك ان الطاقة التي يمكن الحصول عليها هي صغيرة جدا جدا ولا جدوى من 
من الحصول عليها .


----------



## hero_o_2006 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا zeid25 على المداخلة 

وإلى الأمام دائما إن شاء الله


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------

